# The Rhythm Method and Embryonic Death



## brymaes (Sep 10, 2007)

This adds another layer of complexity to the issue of the morality of birth control:

The Rhythm Method and Embryonic Death


----------



## SRoper (Sep 11, 2007)

I'll have to go over his use of probability (I already noticed one error), but the rate of embryonic death is significantly lower using the rhythm method than using no BC at all.


----------



## bookslover (Sep 11, 2007)

When I was in the RC church (many, many moons ago), we used to joke that the rhythm method meant that the babies came rhythmically - one per year!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Sep 12, 2007)

There are major problems with this article. If one is not using the rhythm method then one still runs a high chance of conceiving outside the HF period. Also, the person starts his mistake by using the Rhythm Method (a proved fallacy) instead of the Fertility Awareness Method. RM assumes all women are fertile at the same time in their cycle and that all women have the same length of cycle. FAM takes note of actual signs of fertility...Cervival Mucus, Cervical Placement, and Basal Temp.


----------



## SRoper (Sep 12, 2007)

It is strange that the author chose to address the rhythm method rather than NFP. It doesn't really change his argument, though.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Sep 12, 2007)

No, but his argument is nullified unless he is claiming that intimacy should ONLY happen during the fertile period. Otherwise, as in my first point, you still run a risk of conceiving outside the "HF period".


----------

